# Estonian: appi, k­as kardad ka



## Setwale_Charm

Tervist!!
I cannot quite understand what this phrase means. Cannot find the words in the dictionary...


----------



## urizon9

Setwale_Charm said:


> Tervist!!
> I cannot quite understand what this phrase means.


Neither can I. Maybe it sounds better in English:_help, are you afraid too._


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Sadly, this phrase came on its own, in reply to my message about my inability to answer promprty since I am working in the middle of a war crisis. So I cannot help with any context.


----------



## urizon9

Well,I hope you are safe and sound! I had another look at this phrase.*Appi!(*help!)_could _also be used as a slang term to express amazement or disbelief.Sorry I couldn't help you more with this.


----------



## halfminded

urizon9 said:


> *Appi!(*help!)_could _also be used as a slang term to express amazement or disbelief.Sorry I couldn't help you more with this.



I think you have already helped a lot... that much that I am only replying to this thread to confirm, that your guess was right.
*Appi *is used as a slang term and used pretty often, thought I have heard (and used) more "*appike*" and "*appikene*". In English the equivalents would be something like "oh my gosh" and "oh my god".
"*appi, kas kardad ka*" could be translated as "*Oh my gosh, and you are not afraid?"* or more literally *"Oh my gosh, are you afraid too?"*.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

*Tänan väga abist!!*


----------



## astlanda

Setwale_Charm said:


> *Tänan väga abist!!*



Meie täname abi eest!


----------

